# Which is better, B-complex or B12?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

for anxiety, if you had to choose one?


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

it's always better to buy a single vitain ,as oppose to a multi or complex. The reason for this, is that multis and complexes are severley underdosed Buy a vitamin b12 supp with atleast 1000 mcg of methylcobalmin(but id reccomend 5000) and get a b6 supp(dont know much about b6 lol)


----------

